# "Contact us" feature



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Just curious - how long is the standard response time when using the "Contact Us" link on TCF?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'd say minutes to hours, never days.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks. 

I sent something yesterday and was wondering how to follow up.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Hmm, I just looked at yesterday's and all were answered. I didn't see anything from you. You may want to resend.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Will do - thanks.


----------

